
GitHub changes their logo to be rainbow themed - devy
https://assets-cdn.github.com/images/icons/pridetocat.png
======
Nadya
Stack Overflow had a discussion to change their logo - the discussion was
linked to on HN and I can't find it. So I'll share it again (this thread seems
relevant enough: Organizations changing logo to support SCOTUS ruling)

[http://stackoverflow.com/](http://stackoverflow.com/)

Discussion:

[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/297859/can-stack-
ove...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/297859/can-stack-overflow-and-
metas-logos-be-changed-temporarily-to-the-loveoverflow)

So this makes 2 coding-related Orgs to show their support.

------
devy
Now Bitbucket joins the party.
[https://imgur.com/e0kOgQN](https://imgur.com/e0kOgQN)

------
Zekio
Haha, love the name of the file "PrideToCat.png" :)

